# which? どれ, どちら



## Nino83

Hello everyone.

I'd like to ask you if in this case I should use どれ or どちら. When should I use どれ, and when どちら?

Which is the best season to go to Japan? The best season to go to Japan is springtime.
日本に行くように*どれ*が一番いい季節ですか。日本に行くように一番いい季節は春です。

When using "which" as interrogative adjective, does どの work well? In other words, どの is the adjectival version of both どれ and どちら?

In which season is it better to go to Japan? It is better to go to Japan in springtime.
*どの*季節で日本に行った方がいいですか。春で日本に行った方がいいです。


----------



## DaylightDelight

In your first scenario, いつ would sound the most natural (And ように does not work well in your sentence):
日本に行くのにはいつが一番いい季節ですか。日本に行くのに一番いい季節は春です。

Grammatically, both どれ and どちら work, but either sounds a little awkward.

In your second scenario, both どの and どちらの work fine. どちらの sounds a little more sophisticated (at least to me).
どの/どちらの季節に日本に行くのがいいですか。春に日本に行くのがいいです。


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, Daylight Delight!


----------



## Flaminius

どちら often presents an exclusive choice between two things.  In primary school maths, students are often asked, "2/3と0.6はどちらが大きいですか?" Alternatively, you can say どちらの数が大きいですか.

どちらの季節 sounds like you have two seasons in mind and want the listener decide which is better.


----------



## frequency

Use どの・どれ when you select one from several.
You can say, 日本に行くのにどの季節が一番いいですか。
There are several (four) seasons, and you want to pick up one. If you say _どの_季節, you're not seeing 季節 as time/timing.

If Japan has only two seasons, use どちら.
(Cross-posted with Flam)


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, Flam, frequency.


Flaminius said:


> どちらの季節 sounds like you have two seasons in mind


Good. For example, if I said "I don't know whether to go in Japan in spring or in summer", I can use どちら/どちらの, is it right?
春か夏で日本に行くか知らない。 どちらの季節が方がいいですか。どちらが方がいいですか。


frequency said:


> Use どの・どれ when you select one from several.


Thank you. I read that どれ is used when there are more than three different alternatives (but maybe the writer of the book wanted to say "more than two" different alternatives).


frequency said:


> There are several (four) seasons, and you want to pick up one. If you say _どの_季節, you're not seeing 季節 as time/timing.
> If Japan has only two seasons, use どちら.


Mh...there are places (like the tropical ones, for example from Miami to Rio de Janeiro) with only two different seasons, wet and dry season. In these cases could one use どちら/どちらの or should one follow the division in four seasons based on equinoxes and solstices? Which is the most common pronoun/adjective in these cases, どれor どちら?


----------



## frequency

どっち is casual of どちら.
You ask, 「どっちがいい？ 」　「どちらがいい？」
どっちでもＯＫだよ。


Nino83 said:


> どち is used when there are more than three different alternatives


Unfortunately, どちら covers where and which. So this could make misunderstanding.

どちらの出身ですか？―Where are you from?
どちらの町の出身ですか？―Which town are you from?
See, the second one sounds like "one from multiple ones", doesn't it? If I'm not mistaken, the writer is mixing these things up.




Nino83 said:


> wet and dry season


We have the terms 雨期・乾期. But see,

春・夏・秋・冬　＝　季節
雨期・乾期　＝　??

時期 could be, but 時期 can cover the period of time such as Christmas, so you may need information that can suggest that you're talking about 雨期・乾期.


Nino83 said:


> only two different seasons (dry and wet seasons)


I'd ask 「どちらの季節がいいですか？」 I'd use 季節, because I think it's still understandable.


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> the writer is mixing these things up.


My fault, I wanted to write どれ (edited).  


frequency said:


> I'd ask 「どちらの季節がいいですか？」 I'd use 季節, because I think it's still understandable.


Thank you!  
So, in general, if I introduced only a few alternatives (2-3) I should use どちら, in the other cases I should use どれ.


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> a few alternatives (2-3)


No! You're misled.

I have a jar of Nutella in my left hand and have a few pieces of Caffarel in my right hand. I'm asking you, どちらがいい？, though they taste the same.
Notice that I'm asking you Nutella or Caffarel―two alternatives. So I'm using どちら・どっち.

I'm showing you a box of Caffarel that has several pieces of chocolate in it and asking you, どれがいい？
Question. How many pieces can you get from it?


----------



## Nino83

Ah, ok, thanks again. 
So どちら・どっち is strictly for 2 alternatives.


----------



## DrChen

frequency said:


> Question. How many pieces can you get from it?


One !!!


----------



## frequency

DrChen said:


> One !!!


Well done. If I'm generous, I have to add 「いくつでもいいよ」. First, I'm offering one but correcting the number of pieces later.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> どちら often presents an exclusive choice between two things.  In primary school maths, students are often asked, "2/3と0.6はどちらが大きいですか?" Alternatively, you can say どちらの数が大きいですか.
> 
> どちらの季節 sounds like you have two seasons in mind and want the listener decide which is better.


四季から選ぶ場合に
・どちらの季節がいいかな？
・どちらの季節がお好きですか。
・どちらの季節に日本を訪問させていただくと、最も素敵な体験ができるとお考えですか。
・4週間の休暇を日本で過ごしたいと思います。日本で最も過ごしやすいのはどちらの季節になりますでしょうか。

・どちらのご出身ですか。　（これは明らかに不特定多数の国々の中からの選択として尋ねているのであり、日本か韓国かと尋ねるような、二者択一の質問ではない）

文法的に正しいか誤用なのかはわかりませんが、３個（人）以上の中（今回は四季の中）から選ぶ場合であっても、「どっち」の丁寧語が「どちら」であると同様に、「どの」の丁寧語として「どちら」を使う日本人はいると思います。
従って、非常に丁寧なコンテクスト・文面において、「どちらの季節」という表現があった場合には、
It *doesn't necessarily* sound like you have two seasons in mind and want the listener decide which is better.
と私は思うのですが、いかがですか？
（また間違ってますかね？　：））
（ひょっとしたら、「～～のほう」「どちらのほう」などを多用するような、最近の流行的表現・敬語の誤用表現を私がとらえているのかもしれませんが。）


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ３個（人）以上の中（今回は四季の中）から選ぶ場合であっても、「どっち」の丁寧語が「どちら」であると同様に、「どの」の丁寧語として「どちら」を使う日本人はいると思います。
> 非常に丁寧な文面において、「どちらの季節」という表現があった場合には、


うん、それがたまにあるのが問題で、それは申し訳ないけど言及はしなかった。あとは、辞書によりました。

複数，特に二つのものの中から何か一つを選ぶとき，限定しないままそのうちの一つを取り立てて指す。 
どちら



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> どちらのご出身ですか。


これは、どちらがwhereと兼ねてしまうから
どこですか、というのと どの・どこの町（複数あるなかのひとつ）の出身ですか？っていうのが混ざってしまうんだと思う。なんとなくわかる？
（間違ってないですよｗわかります）



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 4週間の休暇を日本で過ごしたいと思います。日本で最も過ごしやすいのはどちらの季節になりますでしょうか。


ちょっと紛らわしくない？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

どちらのご出身ですか？は別件として、

「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どちらの季節が一番お好きですか？」
といった文章は、
「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どの季節が一番お好きですか？」
に訂正すべきでしょうか？厳密に言うと。

「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どちらが一番お好きですか？」ならOKでしょうか？

「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どれが一番お好きですか？」とすると、また、別の意味で、若干よろしくないような気もするのですが。『どれ』と『お好きですか』の politenessが合っていないような・・・


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どの季節が一番お好きですか？」


自分は、こっちの方がいいと思う。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どちらが一番お好きですか？」ならOKでしょうか？


これも悪くないし、ＯＫだと思うよ。もちろん、「どれが～」もＯＫだね。
そうだね、どれが～、がカジュアル過ぎると思われるときは、それを避けるために「どちら」を使ってる可能性はあるね。


----------



## Nino83

Ah, so isn't どれ used with the polite form of the verb?


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 春、夏、秋、冬の中で、どちらが一番お好きですか？


I didn't mention because I avoided confusion and making problems difficult.
We talked that どちら is sometimes used in a polite expression like this example.
You can see four seasons are being used in this question, but Doberman is using どちら. In a (very) polite speech, we _sometimes_ do this..it's annoying to you, isn't it?


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> it's annoying to you, isn't it?


Not so much. 
So, if I'm using the _-masu/desu_ forum, is it better to use どちら instead of どれ?
Is it so also with multiple choices? 
For example:
Among the movies we saw this year, which one do you like the most/which is your favourite one?
今年見た映画では、どちらが一番好きですか。
今年見た映画では、どれが一番好きですか。
今年見た映画では、どちらが一番お好きですか。
今年見た映画では、どれが一番お好きですか。


----------



## frequency

Good point, Nino.
I frequency am not the kind of person who tends to be polite. So, I still like どれ, not どちら.
今年見た映画では、どれが一番好きですか。

今年見た映画では、どれが一番お好きですか。
..Furthermore, I don't like to be confusing. When I'm asking which one among several, I want to use どれ.
But let's wait for the second opinion.


----------

